

HTML and JavaScript Among the Top Tools for Student Programmers - werencole
http://arc.applause.com/2015/07/28/top-programming-languages-for-students/

======
inthewoods
Interesting that C# is above Ruby for students - not what I would expect.

------
werencole
Devpost has some fairly robust data on what student hackers are working on.

------
Turing_Machine
HTML, JSON, XML, Ajax, OpenGL, XAML, and WebGL are not "programming
languages".

